# Another Question Por Favor!



## Smokee Aan (Nov 4, 2011)

Well guys I was wondering if the breeders said she was a purebred, and her parents both had papers (they were showed to us). Why havent I recieved anything from them is she purebred. She looks like it. 
I wanted to breed her and I needed any information she is about to be six months and we are noth going to breed her until she is at least 2. We are researching like crazy and making sure we know 110% before we do something that can hurt my Smokee Bear in the long run. Would love some Advice and support.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I predict you won't get much support for breeding a 2 yr old, or breeding her at all. Especially if you're not sure of her lines. She's really cute!


----------



## Smokee Aan (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank ya.Thank ya. Well see I need to know what is a good age She way to hyper she needs to be bred. It will calm her down and she will be so much better with children!!!!!!


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm sorry, but that's a terrible reason to breed a dog. You already stated the health of your pup is not the best and that she is not from a reputable breeder. 



> I bought my German Shepherd from a "breeder" in town. My Smokee was the runt, and very scrawny but when me and my boyfrend saw her, we instantly fell in love. Well these people said that they had her dewormed and, she had no type of worms. She is almost 6 months is ver skinny no matter how much I feed her she wont put the weight on. So I took her to the Vet and they took a stool sample. She has Tapeworms and numerous ones!!!!
> We had to give her the hightest dose of medicine to kill them, and she is sick, because it was so harsh to her stomach.We also have to increase her feed for a month and she must take a vitamin powder three times a day. We go back in a week to take bloodwork and see if she needs in further medical care.


I predict you will find lots of support here for your pup and taking care of her and zero support for breeding.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Smokee Aan said:


> Thank ya.Thank ya. Well see I need to know what is a good age She way to hyper she needs to be bred. It will calm her down and she will be so much better with children!!!!!!


Breeding her will not make her calm down or be better with children. I'm not sure if this is some sort of old wives tale or what, but it's simply not true.
Cure for hyperactivity: Exercise and training. She needs tons of both mental and physical exercise. 
Cure for behavior with children: Socializing with children and training.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Please do not breed your dog, there are already way too many animals dying in shelters everyday because people "wanted a puppy from their dog" or they wanted her to have just one litter or they wanted to make a quick buck or their unaltered animal got out and bred with another dog or strays that keep reproducing. So please go take a look at your local animal shelter, more than half of those dogs in there will not be making it back out. 

If more people were responsible then we wouldn't have so many animals dying every single day in shelters. 

Breeding should be left to Reputable Breeders, people that are looking to better the breed, people with great breed worthy dogs, looking to breed healthier GSD's and GSD's that have great temperment and the ability to preform any task that their owner gives to them. Reputable breeders title, health test, temperment test and choose the best of the best to breed.

You have to look at the big picture, if you bring 10 puppies into the world when you breed your GSD and 2 of those puppies get bred and they have 10 puppies and 2 of those puppies get bred and they have 10 puppies each, in a matter of about 5-10 years *YOU* brought 50 more puppies into this world when there are already puppies dying in shelters everyday because there are not enough homes for them all.

Your puppies will have puppies, and those puppies will have puppies........ the cycle will continue and more lives will be lost in shelters.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Smokee Aan said:


> Thank ya.Thank ya. Well see I need to know what is a good age She way to hyper she needs to be bred. It will calm her down and she will be so much better with children!!!!!!


She's hyper because she's young. Breeding her will not calm her down and make her better with children. Exercise, socialization, and training will calm her down and make her better with children. 

If you did not fill out the paperwork to get her AKC papers, you will not receive any AKC papers, regardless of whether her parents were registered or not. You would need to contact the breeder to fill out the paperwork.


----------



## Smokee Aan (Nov 4, 2011)

Umm sorry guys but when you breed your dog you become responsible for that dog and any lives you create. What yall are saying makes no sense. Every person that has read/ commented on this id yall adopt a kid because lets look at the big piture you have three kids and each one of them has three kids and then each one of them has a kid or two or five. It is the same thing there are millions of kids out there in shelters, and it is the same thing there are millions of dog that do not have homes that need to be adopted. The reason that dogs are in shelters is because people buy dogs and dont take care of them and then let them run around and not fix them. I am an active member of the spca and believe that you should adopt. I have a terrier that is from the shelter, and he is a sweetheart but he is a mutt. And those "purebred" dogs are overly bred and I refuse to ever buy from them. They are the kind of peole that started dieseases in the breeds and people that are trying to make a quick buck...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Smokee Aan said:


> She way to hyper she needs to be bred. It will calm her down and she will be so much better with children!!!!!!


Who told you this? It's simply not true, and they have no idea what they're talking about. Training and socialization will calm her down, and make her better behaved. Breeding will just create puppies.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

> And those "purebred" dogs are overly bred and I refuse to ever buy from them. They are the kind of peole that started dieseases in the breeds and people that are trying to make a quick buck...


 
You bought your dog from a bad breeder who didn't do any health checks like xray the parents' hips, correct?

You want to breed this dog that you have no idea if genetic diseases run in her line, correct?

And what would that make you?


Please read:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...r/149386-should-i-breed-my-dog-flowchart.html


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Personally I don't like the "breeding dogs kills shelter puppies" attitude and won't ever get on board with that, I agree with the OP on that one. Having volunteered at an animal shelter, I'd say most of the dogs that came in were ALREADY spayed or neutered. People dump their dogs - any size, age, breed, intact, neutered - because they are too lazy to deal with "problems" or because they genuinely can no longer provide proper care.

Anyway.....that said, where does this idea that breeding a hyper dog makes it calm come from? Can't say I've heard that before.

Also, if the intent was to start a respectable breeding program, why get an unhealthy, unregistered dog from an admittedly lousy breeder?


----------



## Smokee Aan (Nov 4, 2011)

If your saying my dog shouldnt be here because she might carry dieseases, then you are wrong god created her for a reason, and she has madean impact on so many lives already, and for you info The vet has done numerous test she is healthy she had tapeworms not cancer!!!!If I had to go back in time to pick a dog I would pick her all over again because I Who knows where she would be and I probably saved her froming being put down or worse killed because her breeders were to ignorant to treat her for worms.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

No, we're asking for what purpose would you BREED her, not why you own her. A dog can live a long, healthy, fulfilling life without being bred...

FWIW if you want to make an impact on the cycle her breeders are perpetuating, offer to purchase or adopt the dam rather than give them money for a puppy. That is what they want, people get suckered in by cute little puppy and will pay for it claiming they "rescued" it, meanwhile the breeder gets away with below-minimum standard of care AND gets paid to boot. The only way to stop this cycle is to cut the supply ("save" the breeding dog) or the demand (don't give people like this one cent).


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Smokee Aan said:


> If your saying my dog shouldnt be here because she might carry dieseases, then you are wrong god created her for a reason, and she has madean impact on so many lives already, and for you info The vet has done numerous test she is healthy she had tapeworms not cancer!!!!If I had to go back in time to pick a dog I would pick her all over again because I Who knows where she would be and I probably saved her froming being put down or worse killed because her breeders were to ignorant to treat her for worms.


If you haven't had her hips xrayed (which she is way too young for), then yes I am saying that she shouldn't be BRED- not shouldn't be here. Just because you love her doesn't mean she won't have hip or elbow problems, degenerative myleopathy, cancer, etc. This is why you need to know at least 5 generations of health and have the proper health checks done on her when she is old enough. It is completely irresponsible to breed her and potentially pass any of that on!

That's really nice that you love her so much, but that is not a reason to breed her. There are many great GSDs that make an impact on our lives, but that does not mean they should be bred.


----------



## Smokee Aan (Nov 4, 2011)

I was told you were supposed because it make them more motherly and protective and calmer


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Smokee Aan said:


> I was told you were supposed because it make them more motherly and protective and calmer


 
Not true at all.

As stated before- exercise and training will do this, not having puppies.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Smokee Aan said:


> I was told you were supposed because it make them more motherly and protective and calmer


But that's BS. And even if it weren't (which it is), why breed a dog based on what someone else says you are supposed to do? What does that have to do with maintaining good healthy, correct temperament, working abilities?


----------



## Smokee Aan (Nov 4, 2011)

YOUR one of those ppl that would NEVER go to the shelter to even look at a dog because you dont have five stupid generations of history well you know what I have to say about that... You don't know what you are missing out on, sorry that my smokee is not good enough for yalss purebred award winning blue ribbon selfs she is a loving dog that deserved to be bought. I do not care how much you put her down I AM PROUD of my pup. She is better than any five generation blue ribbon spoilt brat any day


----------



## Smokee Aan (Nov 4, 2011)

Well you can get all that checked before you breed right.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Who me? You are getting WAY defensive about this and totally missing the point. I volunteered at the shelter, I volunteer with the GSD rescue, all but two of my pets have been from rescues and shelters. I have purchased two pets in my lifetime from good, respectable breeders. No, I've never given a dirty, money-grubbing breeder a minute of my time or a cent of my money and never will. I will support responsible breeders, shelters, and rescues with my time and my money. But thanks for telling me all about me and where I spend my efforts and where my dogs are from.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Smokee Aan said:


> If your saying my dog shouldnt be here because she might carry dieseases, then you are wrong god created her for a reason....


No, god did not create her, people, did, presumably for the purpose of making money.

But as Liesje said, nobody is questioning what a perfectly nice pet she is. My dogs are perfectly nice pets too, and I love them dearly. They have made a huge impact on my life, as your dog has on yours. But that doesn't mean they should be bred, mine are spayed and neutered. 

If you want to become a legitimate breeder, there are ways of doing so. Starting with a dog, (now matter how wonderful she is and how much you love her), from what you yourself referred to as a "breeder", (presumably a BYB), and breeding indiscriminately is not the right way.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Smokee Aan said:


> YOUR one of those ppl that would NEVER go to the shelter to even look at a dog because you dont have five stupid generations of history well you know what I have to say about that... You don't know what you are missing out on, sorry that my smokee is not good enough for yalss purebred award winning blue ribbon selfs she is a loving dog that deserved to be bought. I do not care how much you put her down I AM PROUD of my pup. She is better than any five generation blue ribbon spoilt brat any day


First of all you don't know anything about me or where I get my dogs from.

Second, I am ALL FOR rescuing dogs from shelters. You are missing a very big point here. There is a huge difference between adopting a dog and breeding a dog. It's great you have a nice dog. I've fostered several great dogs from shelters- but the difference is THEY SHOULD NOT BE BRED because their history is unknown. 

I'm not sure what you are so confused about. These are two different things.


----------



## Smokee Aan (Nov 4, 2011)

liesje I was not snaping at you at the other lady who thinks she is right and it irritates me I am asking for advice not critisim and I have volunteered at a shelter since I was 12 I am now 18


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Smokee Aan said:


> YOUR one of those ppl that would NEVER go to the shelter to even look at a dog because you dont have five stupid generations of history well you know what I have to say about that... You don't know what you are missing out on, sorry that my smokee is not good enough for yalss purebred award winning blue ribbon selfs she is a loving dog that deserved to be bought. I do not care how much you put her down I AM PROUD of my pup. She is better than any five generation blue ribbon spoilt brat any day


You are TOTALLY missing the point people are trying to make. And you have also completely misjudged Liesje, who you know nothing about.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Smokee Aan said:


> liesje I was not snaping at you at the other lady who thinks she is right and it irritates me I am asking for advice not critisim and I have volunteered at a shelter since I was 12 I am now 18


 
I have not been critical at all. Just because what I am saying is not what you want to hear, does not mean I am being critical.

You need to take a step back and actually read what everyone is writing because you are getting very confused.


----------



## Smokee Aan (Nov 4, 2011)

Everybody here thinks that I am creating puppies that I will not be responsible for and that is wrong and byt the way that is what is wrong with ppl nowadays you think you make everything god can end you life in the blink of an eye the bible clearly states that he makes everything that has breath what makes you think that you make the puppies. I thought that it would calm her down I did not get worked up until you sat there and told me that I was killing dogs by breeding smokee. I did not snap at her I snapped at mikko something please read before you assume I am irritated because it seems like everybody on here thinks that they are right and like I said you can get her tested before you breed they have tempermant test now it is not like I am just gonne make unhealthy mutts. 
There is nothing wrong with mutts either..


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Smokee Aan said:


> Everybody here thinks that I am creating puppies that I will not be responsible for and that is wrong and byt the way that is what is wrong with ppl nowadays you think you make everything god can end you life in the blink of an eye the bible clearly states that he makes everything that has breath what makes you think that you make the puppies. I thought that it would calm her down I did not get worked up until you sat there and told me that I was killing dogs by breeding smokee. I did not snap at her I snapped at mikko something please read before you assume I am irritated because it seems like everybody on here thinks that they are right and like I said you can get her tested before you breed they have tempermant test now it is not like I am just gonne make unhealthy mutts.
> There is nothing wrong with mutts either..


I never said you were killing dogs and please show me one instance where I was critical.

You have a lot to learn. Please re-read what everyone is saying. Read the link I sent you. Meet a REAL RESPONSIBLE breeder and learn from them. Train your dog, title your dog, SPAY your dog.
Learn as much as you can. If at the point you fully understand what goes into being a good breeder and you still want to do it, then purchase a pup from a good breeder, title them, xray them, temperament test them, etc and then think about breeding.


----------



## Smokee Aan (Nov 4, 2011)

> You want to breed this dog that you have no idea if genetic diseases run in her line, correct?
> 
> And what would that make you?


I don't find that very nice I am not going to breed her but she is hyper and she gets lots of excerise and and physical training
Which is why I do not understand Thanks for the advice she isnt getting bred anymore but think about it yall really think yall create puppies do yall create children its the same thing.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Smokee Aan said:


> Everybody here thinks that I am creating puppies that I will not be responsible for and that is wrong


This is great to hear! Can you explain how you will be responsible for them? Will you be keeping all of them (sometimes GSDs have 10 or more pups in a litter). If you will be selling them/giving them away, how will you ensure that those people won't decide they don't want a dog and end up leaving the puppy/dog at a shelter?

I'm also glad to hear that you will be doing health testing and certifying the results with the OFA. 

Just a friendly word of caution, I can tell you REALLY love your dog, and I just thought you should know, there are serious risks and dangers to the mother dog. You could lose her during whelping, or have to spend thousands on an emergency c-section. Please be careful, and seriously consider if you are willing to risk losing your dog in order to have a few puppies. 



> and byt the way that is what is wrong with ppl nowadays you think you make everything god can end you life in the blink of an eye the bible clearly states that he makes everything that has breath what makes you think that you make the puppies.


I think what the poster was referring to is that we as the humans make the CHOICE to bring the puppies into the world. God gives us choices... and we don't always make the right ones. We need to be 100% responsible for our choices... and just because a dog CAN have puppies, doesn't mean she should.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Smokee Aan said:


> I don't find that very nice I am not going to breed her but she is hyper and she gets lots of excerise and and physical training
> Which is why I do not understand Thanks for the advice she isnt getting bred anymore but think about it yall really think yall create puppies do yall create children its the same thing.


I think you made a good decision. Please post questions regarding training and physical/mental activity to tire her out and help her become a more obedient and happy dog.

Many people make the argument that it's the same as bringing children into the world but here's the difference: Humans generally make the decision whether or not to have children, but we don't give dog's the choice. Dogs are biologically inclined to mate, and we've created an unnatural situation with all of the different dogs in the world. If left to their own without human support, not many would survive, and certainly the ones with the serious health conditions would eventually die off leaving only the strong and healthy. We obviously don't want our beloved dogs to die so we take care of them... but that doesn't mean we should breed them.


----------



## Smokee Aan (Nov 4, 2011)

I do love her she is my baby she sleeps with me and eats when I eat and exercises with me and everything else she is perfect in my eyes Actually I was going to do checks on thepeople that take the dog and keep up with the people that take them also I was going to send some to the police academy and some to our base is is a great cause..!!! But now I am not so sure I want to take the chance of losing my smokee bear


----------



## Smokee Aan (Nov 4, 2011)

what is good training for her we play feth and we socilize at the park. she plays tug of war i am in the process of building a training course so she can work on that!!! what else can I do


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Smokee Aan said:


> what is good training for her we play feth and we socilize at the park. she plays tug of war i am in the process of building a training course so she can work on that!!! what else can I do


Do a search for training classes in your area. They are SO much fun and really helpful. I would try to find classes that use positive reinforcement.

You can teach your dog an endless amount of tricks by just using yummy treats and a marker word or clicker to mark the behavior you want. You can teach sit, lie down, walk backwards, sit pretty, dance, touch, go touch, speak, take a bow, etc. etc. etc. Of course, you will want to teach her to walk nicely on a leash and obey your commands while she's on a walk so she's not a danger to anyone (including herself!). A training class can help you with all of those things. 

There are also several "sticky" threads here in the training section. One in particular talks about clicker training for puppies and would be a good place to start.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

my advice is to really delve into the threads on this board, about breeding/training / titling etc.

We all have 'perfect' dogs, doesn't mean we should breed them..I have had blue ribbon dogs, and I have/had rescue dogs with ribbons, none of them have or ever will be bred. Of course they are all perfect in my eyes

Educate yourself, take her to training classes, talk to breeders, ask questions. It's so much easier to go out and BUY or RESCUE a dog than it is to breed one. 

And I just want to say, I agree, whomever told you breeding her would calm her down is reading fairy tales...TRAINING and MATURITY does that, not breeding.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Smokee, for me and many other members of this board English is not our first language. Could you make a little effort to write in proper English, write full words, sentences and use some punctuation? Then I and others could understand you and try to help. Thanks


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Smokee Aan said:


> Actually I was going to do checks on thepeople that take the dog and keep up with the people that take them also I was going to send some to the police academy and some to our base is is a great cause..!!!


Unfortunately there are some problems with this. Police departments and the military do not want puppies from people who bred their pets. If they did, we wouldn't have the German Shepherd overpopulation problem. Dogs who do police and military work come from long bloodlines of working German Shepherds. They usually pay a lot of money for working-line dogs from working dog breeders, and they buy young adults because they don't want to go to the trouble of training a puppy just to find out it can't do the work. Only a small percentage of dogs can do this work. Smokee Bear might have very nice puppies, but police departments and the military don't want them.

Secondly, there's just not enough of a market for pet puppies that you would be able to be picky about the homes they go to. I've seen it over and over and over again-- people breed their pet and they're very picky about the first one or two people who buy their puppies. Then the pups get a little older and they're having to feed 7 or 8 growing dogs, pay for de-worming and vaccinations and exams for all of them, and they become less picky and drop the price. Then the puppies are 14 or 16 weeks old and you've still got 5 of them and you're going through a 40lb bag of dog food every week and they need their third set of shots and exams and now they need rabies too and you're spending hundreds if not thousands of dollars on these puppies and your landlord or homeowner's association tells you you can't have that many dogs and you have to get rid of them or else you'll be evicted and you have to end up giving them away to anyone who will take them or take them to the shelter or to a rescue group.

You may not think this will happen, but I've been in rescue for years and see it a couple of times a month with people who own AKC-registered German Shepherds.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Also the police and military rarely use puppies, even for free. They want green dogs that are established as healthy and can be tested for the drives and working ability they need for their job. There's not enough time and money to take a gamble on a puppy.


----------



## Snarly (Sep 7, 2011)

Catu said:


> Could you make a little effort to write in proper English, write full words, sentences and use some punctuation? Then I and others could understand you and try to help. Thanks


:thumbup:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Seems my prediction was correct


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I agree with the OP that God creates puppies, just like God creates children. People do not create. They manipulate what is already here for their own likes and ends but do not create. That is just a religious point of view that not everyone holds. 

It is somewhat different with humans. We are not supposed to make babies within close family relationships, but inbreeding with dogs is done and if it is not done very carefully it can go very wrong. Knowing the pedigrees of our breeding stock is a big deal. Because while we cannot create, we can make a difference by the choices we make. We cannot guaranty that the pups we have bred will be perfect in health or temperament, but by knowing what is in our lines, we can make decisions about mates that reduce or increase the liklihood that some traits will or will not be present in the puppies. 

Someone was studying Physics at one time, and a friend knew that he was a Christian and asked him whether he should be studying it. The person studying said that God is not opposed to physics, he wrote the book. God created the physics. He has not problem with us learning all about it, and using it to build better cars, manufacture better products, use energy more efficiently, etc. I think that God has no problem with us learning everything we can about breeding dogs and using that knowledge in our breeding decisions. God still has his hand in it, but God gave us the tools to learn about the diseases, to learn about genetics, to learn about what works well and what does not work well when it comes to breeding. 

Knowing the dog is purebred is simply not enough. How can you be sure that you are not breeding your dog to a sibling, or a first cousin? 

Will a bitch change her temperament by going through the process of having puppies? Yes, that is possible. If you breed a bitch before she is mature, you have no way of knowing prior what her adult temperament would be. So, she may not be done changing, and after nine weeks of pregnancy and eight weeks of raising puppies, she may be more mature. She may have matured that much or even more if she did not have puppies. And it may be that after dealing with a litter of ten or twelve whelps, the imperfections of the bitch pale in comparison. 

Please do not breed your dog. If you can find her pedigree, get her registered, check her hips and elbows, and you spend the next two years, working with her and can get an impartial judge to agree that she is an exemplary example, maybe you can revisit this question. There is a spread sheet, that you can go around, and if you can satisfy each step of the spread sheet, then maybe...

And lastly, breeding dogs is hard when everything goes right. When things go wrong it can be heart breaking. Losing puppies is awful, I cannot even imagine what losing the bitch in the process would be like, it does happen though. Tube feeding puppies is no picnic either (you do not have to lose your bitch to have puppies that require tubing).


----------



## Smokee Aan (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you, for agreeing but yall wouldn't know my financial situation at all thanks for being so concerned, as for the grammar there is no rules on here that states that I have to speak perfect english. I am from tx. We don't really care about our english as everybody in the country points out we have bad grammar. Personally I am not going to perfect every single typo and period. Thanks but no thanks!!!!!!!!  My nake is not Smokee it is Glorianna my pups name is smokee!!!! Just to clarify 

Thanks for all of your opinions and I will take them into consideration.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I'm from Dallas, Texas. 

As for your comment about people from Texas "are _know for bad grammar"_ is false. You sould not excuse poor grammar on being from the state of TEXAS! 

On another note thank you for considering everyones opinon from the form about not breeding our dog.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Also from Texas. Thanks for giving us all such a bad name! Ignorance and bad grammar is exactly what I wanted to be known for!


----------



## Smokee Aan (Nov 4, 2011)

yall don't even know. True Texans don't live in dallas. Come to san angelo where everybody knows everybody and there are horses in front yards and where football and baseball teams are the joy and pride of the town. You would'nt even know because the rush of the city has taken away the beauty so don't tell me that you know. Our grammar here in west texas is horrible call us ******** but we are PROUD of our roots and bad grammar!!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

OK, let's please leave this to a discussion about dogs and leave out the bad grammer/Texas topic. 

Thank you,

ADMIN Lisa

*******


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Aaaaaand another one gets added to the ignore feature. I love this feature so much.


----------



## Smokee Aan (Nov 4, 2011)

We have two kinds of morality side by side: one which we preach but do not practice and another which we practice but seldom preach. -Bertrand Russell

Again thank you for all advice and critisism everyone needs a little of that  I would love some more thanks thanks thanks


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Ok. I like to stay on topic I suggest you do the same. Or please go to another GSD form with your sarcasm. I will *warn *you that you will receive the same response! Being rude will get you know where here. 

By the way I own three horses and have a barn were they are kept. Who cares what part of Texas you are from! Lets just be polite to everyone.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Seems my prediction was correct


Have you been holding out on us? I had no idea you had a crystal ball......


----------



## Smokee Aan (Nov 4, 2011)

I was not being sarcastic everybody does need critisism it balances out all the really good advice sometimes you need to be harsh to person to get it through their thick skull. Sorry if I came off as rude. I get very defensive very easily. 

My apologies


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Glorianna, if you volunteer at a shelter, you of all people should realize there's no need to keep bringing more puppies on the face of the earth.
We have a rescue and we've got 5 purebred GSDs in the rescue right now. And 5 purebred hounds. And adoptions, due to the economy, are slowing down drastically.
I'm pointing out the obvious - as hard as you try, some of your puppies will wind up in shelters. Also police departments would not want one of your puppies, although I'm sure they'd be nice puppies. 

Your dog is a sweet pet, a puppy who will outgrow her energy and become calmer as she ages.
People used to think a dog having puppies would "calm it down", but it was coincidental because as the dog matured to the age she could have puppies, she calmed down anyway. 
Spay your girl before she goes into heat to get the greatest benefit against breast cancer.
You'll all be happier in the long run


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Welcome to the board. Your puppy is very cute - as are most puppies. It will be quite some time before you can determine if she is *worthy* of being used to create more German Shepherds.

What do I mean by being 'worthy'? It's simple. You need to be able to prove to prospecitve buyers that the puppies they will be getting came for outstanding breeding stock - namely your bitch and whatever Sire you use.

So - how do you prove your dog is wirth breeding? You have to show that she has what it take to be a great German Shepherd.

First, there's her physical appearance. It's not good enough to look at your OWN dog and say that she has the right structure - you need to be able to PROVE it and unless you have decades of experience owning and breeding German Shepherds that means having a judge critique her.

Conformation competition can be fun!! There's AKC, UKC, IABCA, SV, etc.

Then, after you know she has the correct GSD structure you need to be able to prove she has the correct GSD mind. We aren't talking about things like "Yeah, my dog knows how to Sit and Lay down!"

German Shepherds are supposed to be EXTERMELY smart. They are used for SO many difference purposes - police work, assistance dogs, Search and Rescue. Just being able to follow basic commands isn't enough to show that your girl should be producing more German Shepherds.

There are MANY sports out there that can help you prove your dogs intelligence - agility, obedience, tracking. Getting titles in these shows the world that your dog really DOES has the GSD intelligence. These things can also show your dog has the correct temperament as well.

And last but certainly not least - you have to prove your dog has the best health possible. Hip xrays at 2 years of age or older prove the dog has no problems. Unless someone has xray eyes they CANNOT tell just by looking at the dog. There are several health problems that are gentic, that can be passed from one generation to the next, that should be tested for before every breeding a dog.

So why do people on this board talk SO MUCH about titles and health clearances and all that? Because at one point in their lives they owned, trained, or knew someone that had a dog that came from less-than-ideal parents. They had to live with the problems that were passed on by those parents (and the breeder). They had to deal with a dog with aggression, anxiety, or fear. They had to live with a dog that couldn't eat regular things, had to get allergy shots or needed spcial medication just to survive.

They had to hold that dog when it was euthanized at too young of an age because of the problems the breeder created when they put a male and female together to get puppies.

Who knows - your dog just might be the ideal specimen of a German Shepherd ever! But it's up to you, as the owner and breeder, to prove it to the rest of the world.

That way people that buy the puppies you produce will know they are getting a wonderful companion.

I am a dog owner, competitor, breeder, foster home, rescuer and trainer ... but above all else I am a dog lover and I want to be sure that any dogs I produce are the best possible dogs.


----------

